# Took down a bunch of my tanks today.



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

Iv come to relise I'm not going to have all the time in the world to take care of all my tanks so today I posted a Craigslist add for most of my fish for free. I was most sad to take down my Angel tanks and see my beat trio to go to a complete noob  also got rid of all my Bettas besides one, all my goldfish are gone and the remainder of my tetras are gone. All together like 35 fish. Each fish was given away for free and all of them were gone within 5 hours of the add posted. I sold my saltwater clown fish for $5 for the pair of them so i took a huge huge loss on all the stock. And i think if they were not free or dirt cheap i wouldnt have been able to re home them. So for all the fish I made $10  I kept all the tanks and everything so I can set them all back up someday. I only have two tanks now. 

1-my 55 cichlid tank
2- my planted tank - all the Angels in it so now it has 3 guppies 4 plattys so it's not such a mess. 

All the tanks are wrapped up and stored in a big walk in closet and all my filters/ heaters are in a box stored with the tanks. I promised myself I wouldn't sell them because anytime you do you take a 99% loss so I'd rather set it back up someday. And now my upkeep with everything shouldn't be bad at all. 
It's a sad day


----------



## OhYesItsMe (Oct 1, 2011)

out of curiosity i would like to know what fih are in your 55


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

Aww. Sorry Cory! Couldn't you have taken the fish to a lfs and gotten store credit for them? Sorry again!


----------



## TU55LER (Jul 15, 2012)

Do you have any fish left for sale?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Two kids, including a new baby. You are completely right to prioritize. We'll miss you if you are here less but we will understand.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

I'll be around, I only have my cichlids (my baby's  and my planted tank with guppies and plattys. It was a sad day.

And since I posted all the fish for free, besides the saltwater clowns for 5$ I ha a mess load of people getting what they could. 

Best one that came like 15 min after the add was up. He lived a few blocks from me and came to my house with 2 5 gallon buckets and a huge net. He rang my doorbell and was asking what fish he could take and I said any of them he ended up with 10 small angels 7 plattys and another small pleco. He had a 120g he said and he just started I recommended him to come here for good info. 

I also made everyone who got a fish tell me there set ups and everyone was pretty nice about getting them. 

Also I could have taken all of them to a lfs that I buy from all the time but it is about a hour drive from my house and I didn't have the time to get out there. Also all the tanks were due for water changes and I didn't want to do it on my own with me going off of fumes iv had very little sleep and iv been super sore (I broke my hip a couple years ago) and sleeping on a cot at the hospital really did a number on me. Iv also been taking 2x of the pain meds I have just to make it threw the day. The point is I'm behind like crazy on the wood work that's already been paid for so I'm up with the baby and working my ass off in my And trying to learn all over again to take care of a newborn. It has all taken its toll on me. And as you guys can tell all I'm doing here is rambling so if I don't make since its because I'm super tired lol. 

Anyways guys I'll be on but doing more looking then talking. I'll still help out when I see a question I know an answer to. And I'll be back more when I get used to te lack of sleep lol.


----------



## Cory1990 (Jun 14, 2012)

The fish I know off hand I'll do a quick list for you 

Yellow labs
Red zebra? 
OB peacocks
Some wierd hybrid that I can't bring myself to get rid of, even tho he's ugly as ****
And a few others that I can't even think of the names. I'll post a quick pic. Nothing fancy here they are.


----------



## PuterChickFL (Feb 23, 2010)

family first, enjoy the time with the little one, you can always setup again later, we'll be here


----------

